

New Android eyewear butts heads with Google Glass - deviceguru
http://linuxgizmos.com/android-eyewear-device-offers-simpler-alternative-to-google-glass/

======
pixie_
Glass is 100% hype. If it were released tomorrow it would flop hard. Any
review you read of it is meh, it really does nothing different than your phone
and isn't practical to use in social situations or life in general. If you
want to see 'real' new technology that people would actually pay money for,
check out the Oculus Rift.

I'm not saying the Rift is the same. I'm saying both Glass and the Rift have
been hyped a lot. The difference is the Rift really is practical - you see a
lot more 'real' people using the Rift and enjoying it vs. Glass.

~~~
psbp
I remember reading the same comments about the iPhone and iPad. Maybe Glass
won't be anywhere near as successful, but I don't think it will be remembered
as insignificant.

~~~
saurik
Those comments about the iPhone were correct: the original iPhone sucked at
most of the things it set out to do even in comparison to many of the other
devices at the time, and was really only very popular among hardcore fans of
Apple. The iPhone 3G and then the iPhone 3GS (and possibly even more
importantly, iPhoneOS 2.x and iOS 3.x) were really what started to make the
device worthwhile. You can't judge a product based on some concept of the
potential the product line might have based on judgements of the team and
their plans: the comment you are responding to even says quite specifically
"if it were released tomorrow"; if nothing else, we can assume Google also
believes this, or they may have already released it ;P.

------
sologoub
I like what these guys are doing a lot more:
[http://reconinstruments.com/](http://reconinstruments.com/)

It looks to be Android-based as well. The Snow version is even more impressive
as it clips into a number of goggles, as opposed to require you purchase the
googles from them. It looks like goggle manufactures have to explicitly
support this add-on, but it's a great way to engage a user-base without having
to compete with the established players.

------
Kapura
I'll not front: that's a much uglier device than Glass, and Glass isn't
exactly the height of fashion. Plus it lacks much of the functionality that
Glass has. I believe a legitimate competitor to Glass will emerge at some
point, but this is more like a cheap knock-off.

~~~
thret
Cheap knock-offs drive acceptance, I wouldn't get one either but I'm happy to
see it in the market.

~~~
threeseed
No it doesn't. Premium products used by people you aspire to drive acceptance.

Cheap knock-offs are for the mass market.

~~~
likeclockwork
Superficial celebrity-worshiping elitism drives acceptance!

------
wavesum
The most interesting feature of Glass for me is having the camera which would
leave my hands free. GlassUp doesn't have that. Plus it's ugly as f __*.

Let's see but I would predict this will be a huge flop.

~~~
jonmrodriguez
For hands-free video recording, check out my product Epiphany Eyewear.
[http://epiphanyeyewear.com](http://epiphanyeyewear.com)

We have better camera optics, longer recording time, and equal resolution,
compared to Glass.

~~~
avree
Jon—two questions.

1\. Why does your site disable my back button? 2\. When are you shipping? I'm
interested.

~~~
jonmrodriguez
1\. Ah, that's a bug, thanks for noticing it.

2\. We're not announcing a firm date because manufacturing is hard, but it's
sometime in the next several months.

Thanks for your interest, and please tell your friends B-)

------
cfesta9
Judgement Day T2:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=olXilz8r4uU](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=olXilz8r4uU)

------
ArekDymalski
Glass seems to be well weighted. This doesn't. I wonder if it will lean to the
right.

~~~
Giarty
It will be balanced by putting the battery on the right, and regulating the
weights. This prototype has no battery because it's still tied to a pc, it's
just for testing.

------
codezero
Won't they be a target for litigation for using the name GlassUp?

~~~
Giarty
Yes, the litigation is ongoing. We object that we can not call our Glass other
than glass, because that's what it is (check the dictionary). Otherwise we
want be able to call any other wearable "shoe", "glove", or whatever, just
because someone uses that term first.

And however, if anyone can litigate us on that name it would be my friend
Steve Mann, who has been using it for about twenty years: Glass generation 1,
Glass generation 2, ... See
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Augmented_reality](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Augmented_reality)

------
lsc
seriously, they aren't starting with a prescription option? I know a bunch of
the sort of people who would use this. I think one of them doesn't wear
prescription glasses.

